# The Top 100 UNBEATEN Unassigned Fighters



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

over the past year i've gathered data of over 300 unbeaten fighters, and i've put them together by weightclass, which is shown below. It will be interesting to see where they all are in 1, 2, 5 years, to see if any have made it to the UFC, or possibly even UFC champion. I hope you find it interesting, please feel free to comment on any fighters in the list you like.

------------------------


*Heavyweights*​










*Lightheavyweights*​










*Middleweights*​










*Welterweights*​










*Lightweights*​










*Featherweights*​










*Bantamweights*​


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Awesome thread man, +rep.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

This is great stuff man. Repped.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Nice find/research buddy. Cheers.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Wow, that german dude is 8-0 and only 19 years old!
And being 19-0, why the hell isn't Nazareno Malegarie in WEC (well, now I should say, wasn't)?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Leed said:


> Wow, that german dude is 8-0 and only 19 years old!
> And being 19-0, why the hell isn't Nazareno Malegarie in WEC (well, now I should say, wasn't)?


I was wondering the same thing. 19 wins, 12 by sub and 5 (t)ko's....it's about that time for major promotion action and what better time than now that wec and ufc merged.


----------



## mmaking480 (Oct 22, 2010)

nice post


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Confratulations for an awesome job! :thumbsup:


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

D.P. said:


> I was wondering the same thing. 19 wins, 12 by sub and 5 (t)ko's....it's about that time for major promotion action and what better time than now that wec and ufc merged.


He's 9-0 now, beat Hans Stringer (17-4) this weekend who is a very good fighter.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Excellent thread dude, was awesome to read.

It's scary to see how accomplished some fighters are at my age and younger, only been training just over a year and people still say I'm young and have plenty of time, some of these guys are 11-0, 8-0 at my age lol


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

*3 month update*

*Heavyweights*
*Edinaldo Oliveira* - Beat Geronimo dos Santos (19-11) by 1st round TKO. Now *8-0-1*
*Stipe Miocic* - Beat Greg Maynard (3-1) by 2nd round TKO. *Now 4-0*
*Neil Cooke* - Lost to Esteves Jones (5-1) by 1st rount TKO. *Now 6-1*
*Ajlin Ahmic* - Lost to Nandor Guelmino (6-3) by 2nd round Submission. *Now 6-1*

*Lightheavyweights*
*Jonas Billstein* - Beat Hans Stringer (17-4) by Unanimous Decision. *Now 9-0*
*Lorenz Larkin* - Hector Carrilo (4-5) by 1st round knockout. *Now 7-0*
*Tim Chemelli* - Beat Bobby Kalmakoff (2-7) by 1st round Submission. *Now 7-0*
*Chase Maxwell* - Beat Robert Curtis (2-6) by 1st round Submission. *Now 6-0*
*Georgi Todorchev* - Beat Svetoslav Zahariev (6-2) by 1st round Knockout. *Now 7-0*

*Middleweights*
*Chris Weidman* - Beat Valdir Arraujo (5-1) by Unanimous Decision. *Now 4-0*
*Rumen Dimitrov* - Beat Ivan Ivanov (8-5) by 1st round TKO. *Now 10-0-2*
*Bruno Santos* - Beat Daniel Acacio (22-10) by Unanimous Decision. *Now 8-0*
*Jeremy Hamilton* - Beat Nick Almen (4-14) by 1st round Submission. *Now 8-0*
*Josh Rosaaen* - Lost to Elvis Mutapcic (7-1) by 1st round Submission. *Now 7-1*
*Tomasz Narkun* - Lost to Vyacheslav Vasilevsky (10-1) by 2nd round TKO. *Now 4-1*

*Welterweights*
*Andy Branson* - Beat Justin DeMoney (13-3) by 1st round Submission. *Now 6-0*
*Joe Ray* - Lost to Jeremy Smith (2-0) by Split Decision. *Now 4-1*
*Manuel Sully* - Lost to Seydina Seck by Unanimous Decision. *Now 6-1*

*Lightweights*
*Alexander Sarnavskiy* - Beat Arsen Ubaidulaev (2-3) by 1st round Submission. *Now 12-0*
*Zach Juusola* - Beat Ryan Mulvihill (0-0) by 2nd round Submission. *Now 7-0*
*Scott Thometz* - Beat Nate Hannah (7-0) by 2nd round Submission. *Now 4-0*
*Kota Shimoishi* - Beat Akira Okada (2-0) by 3rd round Submission. *Now 6-0*
*Carlos Souza* - Sherdog Record Updated. *Now 11-2*
*Matt Traylor* - Lost to Marius Cujba (3-1) and Zach Underwood (5-1) by Unanimous Decision and Split Decision respectively. *Now 4-2*

*Featherweights*
*Rodrigo Lima* - Beat D'Angelo de Souza Vieira by 1st round Submission. *Now 7-0*
*Katsunori Tsuda* - Beat Yusuke Kagiyama by Unanimous Decision. *Now 5-0-1*
*Owen Evinger* - Beat William Joplin (2-5) by Split Decision. *Now 6-0* 
*Pedro Nobre* - Beat Thiago Henrique Felix by 1st round TKO. *Now 5-0*
*Yuta Sasaki* - Drew with Yusuke Kagiyama (10-5) and Beat Yo Saito (4-2) by Unanimous Decision. *Now 5-0-2* 
*Fernando Guerra* - Lost to Francisco da Silva (12-2) by unanimous Decision. *Now 9-1*
*Yo Saito* - Sherdog Recrod Updated. *Now 4-3*

*Bantamweight*
*Taylor McCorriston* - Lost to T.J. Dillashaw (3-0) by 3rd round TKO. *Now 5-1*
*Sotir Kichukov* - Lost to Dimitar Stoyanov (2-0) by Split Decision. *Now 5-1*

Combined record of fighters for 3 month period: *21-10*


*Signings*
*Chris Weidman* (4-0) - Number 1 ranked middleweight - Signed by UFC.
*Myles Jury* (9-0) - Number 2 ranked welterweight - Signed by UFC for TUF season 13
*Lloyd Woodard* (10-0) - Number 6 ranked welterweight - Signed by Bellator for Season 4 welterweight tournament
*Nazareno Malegarie* (19-0) - Number 1 ranked featherweight - Signed by Bellator for Season 4 featherweight tournament


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

6 months after i compiled the list of 100 unbeaten, unassigned fighters, lets see how their getting on during the 3 months since the last update....


*3 month update #2*

*Heavyweights*
*Guram Gugenishvili* - Beat Maxim Grishin (7-4) by 1st round Submission. Now *11-0-0*
*Edinaldo Oliveira* - Beat Antidio Neto (1-0) and Edson Franca (13-4) by 1st round KO and 2nd round TKO respectively. Now *10-0-1*
*Nick Gaston* - Beat Jerry Burns (2-10) by 1st round TKO. Now *5-0-0*
*Stipe Miocic* - Beat William Penn (2-2) by 1st round KO. Now *5-0-0*
*AJlin Ahmic* - Beat Andreas Kraniotakes (9-3) by 2nd round Submission. Now *7-1-0*

*Light-heavyweights*
*Lorenz Larkin* - Beat Hector Garrilo (4-5), Mike Cook (11-8) and Scott Lighty (6-1) by 1st round knockout, 2nd round TKO and 2nd round TKO respectively. Now *11-0-0*
*Tim Chemelli* - Beat Jon ganshorn (3-0) by 1st round TKO. Now *8-0-0*
*Dan Spohn* - Beat Josh Hendricks (18-6) by 1st round TKO. Now *4-0-0*
*Chase Maxwell* - Beat Daylon Erickson (2-3) and Lost to Travis Briere (7-1) by 2nd round Submission and Unanimous decision respectively. Now *7-1-0*
*Byron Byrd* - Lost to Igor Savelyev (6-3) by 2nd round Submission. Now *3-1-0*
*Georgi Todorchev* - Lost to Emil Zahariev (12-4) by Unanimous Decision. Now *7-1-0*
*Kurtis Higgins* - Lost to Dan Chambers (14-16) by 1st round TKO. Now *3-1-0*

*Middleweights*
*Chris Weidman* - Beat Alessio Sakara (15-7) by Unanimous Decision. Now *5-0-0*
*Rumen Dimitrov* - Beat Shonie Carter (49=26) by 2nd round TKO. Now *11-0-2*
*Justin Edwards* - Beat Marcus Ajian (6-11) by 1st round Submission. Now *6-0-0*
*Benjamin Brinsa* - Beat Maik Stumbries (6-7) and Mathias Delf (0-1) by Unanimous Decision and 1st round Submission respectively. Now *8-0-0*
*Josh Rosaaen* - Record Updated. Now *8-1-0*
*Tom Narkun* - Beat Shamil Tinagadjiev (7-3) by 1st round Submission. Now *5-1-0*
*Warren Kee* - Drew with John Quinn (8-1). Now *7-0-1*
*Toshi Nakamura* - Lost to Toshiaki Okura (2-1) by Unanimous Decision. Now *5-1-0*
*Andreas Spang* - Lost to Ali Mokdad (3-0) by 1st round Submission. Now *5-1-0*

*Welterweights*
*Mitch Clarke* - Beat Eddie Rincon (3-4) by Unanimous Decision. Now *9-0-0*
*Joe Ray* - Beat John Kelly (5-2) by 1st round Submission. Now *5-1-0*
*Lloyd Woodard* - Beat Carey Vanier (10-3) and Lost to Michael Chandler (6-0) by 2nd round TKO and Unanimous Decision respectively. Now *11-1-0*
*Olli Uitto* - Beat Simon Nordberg (1-1) and Lost to Ville Rasanen (9-3) by Unanimous Decision and 2nd round TKO respectively. Now *7-1-1*
*Christian Eckerlin* - Lost to Alexander Yakovlev (11-3) by 2nd round Submission. Now *6-1-0*

*Lightweights*
*Alexander Sarnavskiy* - Beat Beau Baker (8-3) and Doug Evans (13-7) by 2nd round Submission and 1st round Submission respectively. Now *14-0-0*
*Jeremy Spoon* - Beat Jerrod Sanders (2-0) by 2nd round Submission. Now *9-0-0*
*Patrick Cenoble* - Beat Paul Barrow (4-1) by Split Decision. Now *6-0-0*
*Zach Juusola* - Beat Nate Jolly (10-2) by Unanimous Decision. Now *8-0-0*
*Matt Traylor* - Record Updated. Now *5-2-0*
*Jerome Bouisson* - Beat Alexander Kozyr (3-1) and Yusup Baysultanov (2-0) by 1st round Submission and Unanimous Decision respectively. Now *9-1-0*
*Carlos Souza* - Lost to Jadson Souza Costa (8-1) by 1st round Submission. Now *11-3-0*
*Scott Thometz* - Lost to Sterling Ford (11-4) by Unanimous Decision. Now *4-1-0*
*Kota Shimoishi* - Lost to Hiroshi Shiba (8-7) by 1st round Submission. Now *6-1-0*

*Featherweights*
*Rodrigo Lima* - Beat Heliovanio Dexter Batista da Silva (2-2) by 1st round Submission. Now *8-0-0*
*Alex Enlund* - Beat Simon Neale (2-3) by 3rd round Submission. Now *5-0-0*
*Pedro Nobre* - Beat Atila Lourenco (2-2) and Carlos Lima (2-1) by 1st round TKO and 2nd round TKO respectively. Now *7-0-1*
*Yuta Sasaki* - Beat Yoshifumi Nakamura (7-1) by Majority Decision. Now *6-0-1*
*Nazareno Malegarie* - Lost to Daniel Straus (14-3) by Unanimous Decision. Now *19-1-0*
*Eric Wilson* - Lost to John Fraser (7-3) by 3rd round Submission. Now *5-1-0*
*Turrell Galloway* - Record Updated. Now *5-1-0*
*Katsunori Tsuda* - Lost to Takeshi Yamazaki (14-11) by 1st round Submission. Now *5-1-1*
*Owen Evinger* - Lost to Brandon Shelton (16-5) by 1st round Submission. Now *6-1-0*

*Bantamweights*
*Kevin Belingon* - Beat Isaac Tuling (2-1) by 1st round TKO. Now *9-0-0*
*Brandon Merkt* - Beat Bill Friday (1-0) and Tony Crowder (5-6) by 3rd round Submission and 1st round Submission respectively. Now *11-0-0*
*Jason Sampson* - Beat Erik Perez (5-4) by Split Decision. Now *6-0-0*
*Giorgio Andrews* - Beat James Lutman (4-5) by 1st round TKO. Now *8-0-0*
*Nick Kirk* - Beat BJ Johnson (4-0) by Unanimous Decision. Now *5-0-0*
*Sotir Kichukov* - Beat Simeon Dimitrov (1-0) by Unanimous Decision. Now *6-1-0*
*Edwin Figueroa* - Lost to Michael Mcdonald (11-1) by Unanimous Decision. Now *7-1-0*
*Diego Wilson* - Lost to Josh Hill (4-0) by Unanimous Decision. Now *5-1-0*
*James Carey* - Lost to Sidemar Honorio (6-1) by Unanimous Decision. Now *4-1-0*
*Hideo Morikawa* - Lost to Jessie Rofols (5-1) by 1st round Submission. Now *4-1-0*


Combined record of fighters for 3 month period: *43-21*
Combined record of fighters for 6 month period: *64-31*

Number of fighters still unbeaten out of the 100: *67*


*Signings*
*Lorenz Larkin* - Number 8 ranked Lightheavyweight - Signed by Strikeforce
*Ramsey Nijem* - Number 12 ranked Lightweight - Signed by UFC for TUF season 13
*Edwin Figueroa* - Number 2 ranked Bantamweight - Signed by UFC


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Awesome job man, great information there. Havent got the time right now to have a proper look at it as ive got go work in a mo, but will have a good look at it when i get back!


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Nice post.

You may want to check out Ryan Scope, 20 year old LW/WW from Sunderland, trains with Ross Pearson and was beating 30 years olds as a 17 year old because there was no competition for him at u18 level at the time.

Pro record is currently 5-0.

http://www.sherdog.com/fighter/Ryan-Scope-20130


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Cheers. Yea i'm actually half way through compiling my 2nd list, which ill prob release in 18months so a whole new crop of fighters break through. I've got a list of 400 fighters this time out who are all 3-0 or better, ill post the welterweights as an example...

WW
Habib Nurmagomedov.....(9-0)
Diego Bautista.........(7-0)
Yusaku Inoue...........(7-0)
Juan Montesdeoca.......(7-0)
Felipe Portela.........(7-0)
Gemiyale Adkins........(6-0)
Jordan Clements........(6-0)
Aoutneil Magny.........(6-0)
Alberto Mina...........(6-0)
Besam Yousef...........(6-0)
Mindaugas Baranauskas..(5-0)
Marcelo Guimaraes......(5-0)
Andrey Koreshkov.......(5-0)
Dhiego Lima............(5-0)
Adam McDonough.........(5-0)
Derek Medler...........(5-0)
Ryan Scope.............(5-0)
Aleksey Shapovalov.....(5-0)
Mohsen Bahari..........(4-0)
Acoidan Duque..........(4-0)
Michael Erdinc.........(4-0)
Zane Kamaka............(4-0)
Chris Kizuik...........(4-0)
Bartlomiej Kurczewski..(4-0)
Abus Magomedov.........(4-0)
Romain Minatti.........(4-0)
Ben Neumann............(4-0)
Warren De Reuck........(4-0)
Cristiano Souza........(4-0)
Andreas Stahl..........(4-0)
Ben Stewart............(4-0)
Aaron Thomas...........(4-0)
Mike Wiatko............(4-0)
Marcio Armeli..........(3-0)
Karl Bergen............(3-0)
Rodrigo Botti..........(3-0)
Giovanni Brugnoni......(3-0)
Jose Caceres...........(3-0)
Steve Clist............(3-0)
Gustavo Efron..........(3-0)
Ramazan Esenbaev.......(3-0)
Ricky Gammon...........(3-0)
Tchad-Tu Henderson.....(3-0)
Avi Jack...............(3-0)
Shamkhal Kerimov.......(3-0)
Jordan Larson..........(3-0)
Wiktor Svennson........(3-0)
Johan Vanttinen........(3-0)
David Zawada...........(3-0)


----------



## Relavate (Dec 21, 2010)

Nick gaston should be the next ufc heavyweight prospect.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Great job on the research bro..:thumb02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Most of the top guys in each weightclass are all champions of some promotion. How did you find all of these guys?


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Just looking through the 'recent fights' part on sherdog, looking through every event and if an unbeaten fighter won then add them to my list. Probably been doing it for an hour a week for a year now.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

number 5 light heavyweight andrew dearsley from page 1 was my bjj coach for a year until i left my gym a month ago, he is a serious wizard of bjj so good


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Why did you leave the gym if you had one of the top prospects?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Why did you leave the gym if you had one of the top prospects?


well first of all he was the only trainer and person i really liked there and it was a shame ihad to leave because i wanted to train under heaps thats why we call him the submission magician and secondly the head trainer for us hadnt given anyone at all a fight in 2011 until a few weeks from now, im joining gracie barra under a guy who has fought lombard and cristian mpumbo from bellator lhw finals this year. i trained with hector too but its useless trying to get him down


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Of course trying to take down a judoku is futile. Lombard improving on his striking is good. Well glad you found a good fighter at Gracie Barra.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Of course trying to take down a judoku is futile. Lombard improving on his striking is good. Well glad you found a good fighter at Gracie Barra.


cheers man sometimes you have to get out of your comfort zone for the better, but if you ever see andrew fight you will be impressed with his bjj he knows holds that you cant even think of


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

Great thread. I can tell you put a lot of time and effort into this.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That is definately true. So he has BJJ and judo? That is a deadly combination.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> That is definately true. So he has BJJ and judo? That is a deadly combination.


that it is terrific grappling skills, judo is nearly as good as wrestling in regards to takedowns but i still favor wrestling


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well there is a reason why wrestlers normally dominate this sport. Wrestling is a high paced sport that teaches guys how to cut weight and work hard. So it's natural for you to favor wrestling.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Well there is a reason why wrestlers normally dominate this sport. Wrestling is a high paced sport that teaches guys how to cut weight and work hard. So it's natural for you to favor wrestling.


correct and i wish we had world class wrestling clubs here in australia but all i got my wrestling training was from youtube and rugby and some basic instinct, so when i go to america in a few years i think ill have a few months to train with team quest


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, Australia isn't known for it's wrestling.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

*The Update*
So, just over a year on (14 months) i thought i'd do an update on how the previously unbeaten fighters are doing! 

Firstly, some stats: 
- 25 out of the 100 have been signed up by one of the major 4 promotions (8 by UFC, 6 by Strikeforce, 9 by Bellator and 2 by Dream)
- Just 41 out of the 100 are still unbeaten. Of those, 16 havn't fought since i made the list, so just 25 have fought and are still unbeaten.
- Guys who have done best include Chris Weidman (was 3-0, now 7-0), Lorenz Larkin (was 6-0, now 12-1) and Stipe Miocic (was 3-0, now 7-0). 

Full breakdown in the next post!


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

If their name is in blue, they were signed by one of he major 4 promotions.
If their record is in green, they have increased their unbeaten streak. 
If their record is in white, it means they havn't fought since.
If their record is in red, they have lost.

Enjoy!!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

It looks like the middleweights are the most signed group of prospects. Considering that there aren't a whole lot of significant fighters in that division sounds good. What is the fourth promotion in question though?


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> It looks like the middleweights are the most signed group of prospects. Considering that there aren't a whole lot of significant fighters in that division sounds good. What is the fourth promotion in question though?


UFC, Strikeforce, Bellator and DREAM.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

The first three I can understand but can Dream really be considered a major promotion anymore? They are in the OneFC network now in order to survive. If nothing else they are major because of longevity.


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

yeah i agree there just like a small org who hires fighters for 1 fight. they dont really have a fix solid roster any more


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Awesome seeing as not many knew that much about these fighters before, now Weidman is taking on Demian Maia, Miocic starting to make a name for himselg and Larkin's last loss possibly going to get ruled to NC which means his still unbeaten.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Why is Larkin's loss going to be ruled a NC?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Why is Larkin's loss going to be ruled a NC?


I said it might be. King Mo tested positive for steroids.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Right, forgot about that.


----------

